# Please send your positive thoughts to my beautiful pony



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

So my poor little pony Nippa cut open the underside of his dock last week. He had the vet out and was put on a course of antibiotics. I went out to check on everyone today, only to discover he has somehow pulled his tail off. Literally, snapped the bone about 2 - 3 inches from the base and ripped it off. I called the vet and he won't come out until tomorrow morning. Angry, but thats not relevant. Anyway, please send all your positive thoughts to my boy...I'm so scared for him.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

HowClever, I am so sorry for your pony. How horrible! Is there any other vet you can call? I would classify this as an emergency, but maybe the vet thinks differently?

Anyway, of course my positive thoughts will go to your little guy, and to you too! Keep us posted on how this will play out.

Take care,

Tess


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

He said he's not in any immediate danger because he's not bleeding (how he's not bleeding I have no idea) and he wouldn't be able to do anything in the dark. What kind of a vet doesn't have a portable light source???? Sorry, I'm trying to keep my emotions in check. 

Thanks for your thoughts


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I agree, try a different vet!
Do you know what he pulled it off on?

I'll be thinking of you & him today!


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh no, poor Nippa! I hope your vet makes it out first thing this morning and gets him sorted out - please keep us posted. Poor lil guy.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

The other vets in the area are much further away and honestly I have been less than impressed with their care in the past. Am I wrong in sticking with the vet I trust when he says he's in no immediate danger?


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks Indy


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I don't think you are wrong in wanting the vet you know and trust....however in an emergency situation, I think I'd try to find someone that can get there NOW, no matter who it is. If he has exposed bone and muscle, it seems like the waiting could be very detrimental.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I might have to try and at least call the other vets, to see what they think


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Poor boy! 



HowClever said:


> The other vets in the area are much further away and honestly I have been less than impressed with their care in the past. Am I wrong in sticking with the vet I trust when he says he's in no immediate danger?


I would be very nervous that a vet that hasn't seen the horse would be so quick to say "he's fine", there is NO way the vet can know for sure so to assume that is ridiculous IMO.

If it were me, I'd go with another vet.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

I agree with Indy... I'd want to get it taken care of right away to ward off any infection. But, if the other vets in the area aren't that great, then all you can do is wait.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

OH wow... I'd call around for a different vet. That has got to be something that needs to be looked at asap.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

awe poor pony. I hope he is OK.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Hope our pony is feeling better quickly.

Have you been keeping the tail wrapped? If so, maybe the wrap was too tight (so easy to do) and it killed the tail. I have seen this happen.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh god, his tail was wrapped, i didn't think it was too tight. Although the original wound? could the wrap have caused that? It hasn't been wrapped since that happened. 
I don't what I'll do if this is my fault.....


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes, a wrap can do that. And it is very easy to wrap a tail too tight. 

But do not kill yourself with guilt. That will do no good now. Just get the vet out to make sure things are going to heal OK and move on.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

sorry to keep asking questions of you Alwaysbehind. He was rubbing his tail before I put the wrap on (that is actually why I put the wrap on) and when the vet saw the original wound he said it was from him rubbing and now a week later the tails gone. Does that sound like it was the wrap? Or the rubbing?


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Ok wait, your pony's entire tail is gone? Like bone, muscle, skin everything?


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Yes. He has about 2 - 3 inches left, and the hair that is attached to those few inches.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh my gosh. Where it came off, was that were the upper edge of the bandage was?


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

No the bandage was a little higher up. Its the only thing I can think of that could have caused it though. Can't believe I was so stupid


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Well, maybe the cut underneath cut off blood circulation and you just didn't know it.

When is the vet coming out?

If it were me I would trim back the long hair that is left so you can see the wound better.

How are his spirits?


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

The vet is coming first thing in the morning. Its 11pm here. He's acting exactly like his normal self, he's eating and drinking fine. I gave him a sachet of bute with his dinner, as much as I don't like the stuff I would prefer he wasn't in pain.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh it is about 10 am here. Sorry, I tend to forget not everyone lives in the same time zone.

If he is cheerful and doesn't appear to be in pain, and there is no active bleeding I would just breath and let the little guy be tonight.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes, that does sound like the wrap caused it.

You might have had a tight ring of wrap below where the top of it was.

You are not the only person to have ever done this so do not beat yourself up too bad.

I think the bute for the night was a great idea.

The reason it has not been bleeding is because it has been dead for pretty much a week now from the blood flow being cut off. It has just taken this long for the dead part to fall off. Your tight wrap sort of closed the ends off so it would not bleed (and no blood flow got to the tail).

And no, it will not grow back. Your pony will now have a docked tail. 

The good side of this is, you have reminded everyone that it is very important to be extra careful when wrapping a tail.

Morbid I realize, but do you have photos?


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

I hated to ask but I was interested in seeing photos too.

My Percheron has a docked tail. Its against the law to dock horses tails in my state but the Amish and Mennonites do it. They say its so their tails don't get caught in equipment. I think that is a pile of horse apples. 

Make sure that he wears a fly mask and maybe a fly sheet. He won't be able to swat flies now.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh believe me I was under no impression that my poor pony was ever getting his tail back. 

I don't have photos yet. I was/am a bit of a wreck and didn't think to get the camera out. I will try to remember to get some tomorrow.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

draftrider said:


> My Percheron has a docked tail. Its against the law to dock horses tails in my state but the Amish and Mennonites do it. They say its so their tails don't get caught in equipment. I think that is a pile of horse apples.


It is not a pile of manure. That is why they were docked historically. 

I would guess the Amish do not doc using this technique though.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I have one more question, before I resign myself to the fact that I made a stupid mistake that my pony is paying for...His tail hair was coming out in clumps when I brushed it for weeks before I wrapped it. Any relation?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I suppose something else could have coincidentally caused the tail to die and come off. Ask your vet when they are there. It would be a pretty big coincidence though. 

I am guessing the tail hair was coming out in clumps because the pony was rubbing his tail (you said that was the case). Rubbing was breaking the hairs off and they would come out when you brushed.

You most certainly are not the first person to do this to a tail. And I am sure you will not be the last.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

thats what I thought.

Isn't it funny how you do everything in your power to do the right thing by your horses, and you make one stupid mistake and something like this happens.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

If this is the worse stupid mistake you make along the way you are doing pretty good I say. Your pony will do fine with out a tail. Make sure you have good bug spray and such and having no tell will not be an issue unless you want to show in something like conformation hunters.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm not inclined to jump on the wrap as as the cause of the tail loss, though it might be. He had the injury to his dock first, and you started wrapping it afterwards, right? I'm wondering if the injury to his dock, which if I remember correctly you mentioned bled VERY heavily, damaged some major nerves/arteries and the tail died as a result of that - or if it allowed in severe infection the antibiotics were not strong enough to combat, and massive infection caused it - since he had already sustained an injury to that area, wrapping the tail after the fact would not be my first and most immediate assumption as cause of the tail loss. You never found out where he was rubbing and cut the dock, right? Is it possible there is something in your stalls/paddock you might have overlooked?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I missed the thread about the tail injury but I would guess unless the injury basically girdled the tail it would not cause it to die and fall off.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

He had the wrap before the injury. I left the wrap off after we saw the wound because it did bleed quite a large amount and I didn't want the wrap sticking to the scab and pulling it off everytime I had to get in there to put some spray on it or clean it out. 

I have checked the places I see him rubbing for any loose wire, nails sticking out, etc and haven't been able to find anything.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks Alwaysbehind, you've been very informative and supportive. I was planning on showing him in hand, but I'm guessing that may not be happening now. Not that it matters of course he will still be trained up and hopefully make a fantastic kids pony one day


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Check the shows you were planning to show him in, it might not matter.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> It is not a pile of manure. That is why they were docked historically.
> 
> I would guess the Amish do not doc using this technique though.


No, they will chop off a foals tail with a hatchet or cut off with a sharp knife, with no anesthetic.

The tail does not need to chopped off. It could be braided up, or trimmed short.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

oh wow, I didn't even know that something like this was possible! So I guess I'm grateful for the learning experience, but sad that it had to happen to you & your poor pony  I'll keep my fingers crossed for your boy.


----------



## barnprincess (Dec 17, 2009)

oh man ive never heard of such an incident. poor pony =[ . i'd definatley like to see pics . thats very interesting. what did thevet have to say when he came to look ?


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Has the vet been out yet? Is it daytime there now?


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Sorry its taken so long to update. Have just gotten home. Vet was out at 9am, he said that it is actually already healing, so the tail must have only just been hanging on. He said there is some proud flesh, which he is actually happy about as it has sealed off the wound and will help keep the nasties out of it. Of course he said too that if the proud flesh continues to grow it will need to be cut off. There's no exposed bone which means that any infection shouldn't be able to get in to his spinal cord. He said at this stage there isn't any reason to amputate any higher up. He's extended the course of antibiotics he was originally on and we have to do bathe it in betadine every second day and spray it with a wound spray once a day & fly spray to keep the bugs away. Other than all of the above he said that it looks like it will heal up fine, but to keep in touch and get him out again if there is any sign of infection.

I did take some photos too, please be warned it is quite graphic.


----------



## Trish2010 (Mar 15, 2010)

Awwww poor pony! My thoughts and prayers will be with you and him.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

just thought I would add this cute photo of my boy and his yard buddy that I took when I went to check on him this evening


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh the poor little thing. Please give him a hug from me. I hope it heals fast!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Poor little Nippa, but he looks like doen't matter a bit to him. He is awfully cute and quite a rugged little guy! Keep my fingers crossed that all goes well with the healing process.

Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks guys,

he certainly doesn't seem at all phased by it. The only difference from his usual personality is that he's more jumpy about anyone going near his rear end. Which of course is perfectly understandable. 

The vet did say that it will take quite a while to heal, as the skin has to grow down at least an inch and then across the bottom of the wound. I just have to keep it as clean as possible until then.


----------



## Squeak (Apr 8, 2010)

Awww. I would hug him (and you) if i could! I hope for a fast and uneventful recovery.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Did the vet have any idea what happened?

And umm... did you find his tail?


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

He said it was hard to say what exactly had caused it. We did actually find some tin that I for some reason thought was on the outside of his yard fence, turns out it was on the inside and at the perfect height to match up with the initial wound. Although I am still leaning towards it being my fault with the whole wrap thing. But that's the kind of person I am.

Oh and yeah we found the tail when we first discovered he'd pulled it off, thats actually how we found out it had happened, saw his tail on the ground before we saw his stump. We buried it after the vet had been out, a little cheesy I know, but I couldn't bear the idea of just tossing it out & we had to do something to make sure the neighbours cats and other animals didn't get it.


----------



## Red (Apr 4, 2010)

oh My!! Im so sorry! I can't believe he is still acting like nothing happened. That's one tough poneh!!! I hope he gets better soon!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Poor Nippa! Please try to get someone out to him ASAP, doesnt matter if it isnt your usual vet, good luck. x


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

He has had the vet out. I posted the update a page or 2 ago.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

good good, how is he now?


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

He's acting like nothings wrong at all. The vet has said it should heal up with the antibiotics and cleaning it up every second day. Its just a case of keeping an eye out for infection and if need be getting it amputated higher up, which he said shouldn't be an issue if all goes well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm so glad the vet gave him a positive prognosis, and I'll be sending lil Nippa lots of *healing vibes* :lol: I hope he gets well soon!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks Indy. I'll definitely be letting him know he has lots of well wishers all over the world! haha


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Yikes! I thought it was bad when my mare ripped all her tail hair out. At least her tail is coming back. =| I'm so glad things are looking good for him. I would suggest, when he's all healed up, to get him a tail bag and attach some string or twine so he has a "tail" for flies in the brutal summer. Also, try some feed-through fly repellents. Like garlic powder. =]

Oh, and I wouldn't worry about it being your fault or not. And honestly, even if it was, you basically would have just banded his tail like they do with sheep. It's pretty painless, from my understanding. Don't beat yourself up. It's done and over with, and he will go on to live a perfectly normal life. =]


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks Ricci.
He'll definitely be getting some special treatment when summer comes back around. Luckily for us we're going in to our winter at the moment so at least it happened when the bugs aren't too bad. Although of course we still have to spray his back end with a fly repellant to make sure whatever bugs are left around don't get in to the wound! 

I'm a big believer in the benefits of things like garlic for keeping away bugs and stuff, so he will definitely be going on that as well as Apple Cider Vinegar. But that's standard for my horses with tails too.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Glad there is no infection or issues. Healing vibes for the little guy!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks again Alwaysbehind


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I know I am silly but I think his little round butt with that stubby tail looks cute. No, I would not say one should dock their pony's tail just to look cute. But now that it is like that, it looks adorable. He looks like you shrunk down a draft horse butt.... 

Catch 22 question on the tail hairs. Did the vet think you should trim them away from the wound or leave them? With them it helps keep the bugs out. But I would think they might get stuck in the wound and cause issues. 

The mare I know that this happened to has the added issue of hating fly spray. I hope your pony at least accepts that help.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Haha, the funny thing is once I came out of the shock a little bit my first thought was, wow that's a draft horse butt on my little shetland!!

The vet said it was probably better to leave the hair, because it will help to keep the bugs out of the wound. He did say if we preferred he could trim it, but he recommended we keep it so thats the way we went.

He doesn't have anything in particular against bug spray, but because of the discomfort he has been in he is a little funny about anyone going near his bum, so it's a very long process to get him to trust enough to get back their and clean it and spray it.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

Someone requested a draft horse butt? Be glad to oblige.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

bahaha, see, almost identical!! Just yours is so much bigger. 

Well, that didn't come out right, I meant your horses butt!!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

HowClever said:


> *bahaha, see, almost identical!! Just yours is so much bigger. *
> 
> Well, that didn't come out right, I meant your horses butt!!


Glad he's all better, and what I bolded made me ROFL! so much bigger....hahaha


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks, I think he's had a bit of a moment in his brain and finally realised we are trying to help him not hurt him, so he's been heaps easier to clean it & give his injections.

Haha, I thinks it hilarious that we wound up with a draft horse butt picture! Bravo draftrider, for providing todays giggles.


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

You are welcome! Lazarus is always happy to show off his booty.

I'm trying to grow his tail as long as I can, hoping someday he'll have enough of a switch to swat flies!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Giggle! Love the draft horse butt photo. When the cute pony lack of tail is all healed up, HowClever, you should take a draft horse butt photo.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I'll have to take it from a low angle, so I can pass him off as being like twice his height. Haha. Ohh, I can't wait till my clydie x foal is born so I can compare draft butts!


----------



## draftrider (Mar 31, 2010)

You'll have to get a bumper sticker like mine....

"Draft horse butts drive me nuts" =)

You could always tell people he is a mini draft!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

For sure, haha

He's my draft with dwarfism :lol:


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Just thought I would throw in an update. Nippa is doing really well. He stood quite happily to have his stump cleaned today, even lifting it himself to allow easier access. So far there doesn't seem to be any signs of infection either which I am relieved to see. So far, so good I guess.

and without further ado.....
*Draft horse butt*


















*and just because he's cute*


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

Awwww he is so cute! He looks so much better now. I am so glad to hear that he is healing well. The third pic is so cute with his tongue out :lol: He is a tough little guy


----------



## Wildflower (Apr 19, 2010)

Please let us know how things go today with poor little Nippa. What a cute name by the way! How terrible for him. Thinking of you and him today!!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

He is such a brave pony! My little trooper.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Next time we want that true from behind draft horse butt photo. :lol:

Looking good though. Glad he is cooperating.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I think I sense tomorrow's task.....


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Nippa is adorable and he looks much better than before. Glad to hear he is healing.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Aww, bless his sweet, sweet little face. I love his amber eyes. He's a doll, Howclever. He looks like a lil teddy bear! I'm so glad to hear he is healing well! Please keep updating!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Just when I think he can't win my heart anymore, he goes and does the most adorable things. My spooky little pony is finally realising that I'm not going to hurt him. To the point that when I am out the paddock he's hanging out with his head over the fence and finally lets me walk up and pat him over the fence! 

Indy your comment put the biggest grin on my face, I couldn't have described him any better myself. 

And for AlwaysBehind, todays task, accomplished
I present

*Draft with dwarfism, butt*


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Love it!!!!

He looks like he was wondering why you are taking pictures of his way cute butt.

And how cute, scratching an itch. It is the amazing three legged mini draft butt.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

He's everything you thought you'd never see in a horse! haha

I think the most incredible thing is that he let me stand behind him to take the photos in the first place! He certainly wouldn't have a couple of days ago haha


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Going to have to get in there and take some proper healing photos for you guys I think. It's coming along really well, appears to be healing a lot faster than we thought it would! He's quite filthy in today's photo, someone's been rolling....The wet on his butt is the betadine!


----------



## RoadRider / Rios Dad (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm glad you pony is coming along. I didn't read the whold post, just the beginning and the end. You say he is spooky and won't let you walk up to him in the field?? I worked with one just like him. Wouldn't let anyone near him, you had to trick him to catch him and he always had a trailer on his halter so you could grab it when you fed him something and often that didn't work.
I took him on and had treats in my pocket. I would lean against his stall with my back to him, I built the stall with sides he could easily look over and with my back to him take out a treat and pretent I had alot of interest in it. Before long he would stretch his neck out around my arm and start showing interst in the treat. It didn't take long for the game to take hold and he would bend his head around my body to get the treat.
In the field I never fed him directly, head to head but made him curl his body around mine, I would scratch is back pat his neck and feed him from the side. 
He has turned into a monster.:lol: Anyone entering the field he runs over, blocks their path and curls his side around them. He is a sweet heart, never bits, never kicks, just begs with his beautiful eyes.

Took a month of two but he is always right there in front of me or anyone else. Went from the spook of the field to the boy right out front.


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Haha, that gave me a good giggle. I will have to keep that method in mind if he reverts again. He, like most horses, responds brilliantly to food!

We were coming along really well as far as him not hooning off to the back corner of his yard whenever I entered. Until of course he did this to his tail, and then it tested our limited "trust" beyond what it was ready for. However, he has come to a point now, which is further along than we were before. He now comes to the front fence of his yard when I get out of the car and nickers for me. Occasionally he will step back when I approach, but not more than one step and often I think just to clear the gateway for me haha. So obviously still working on it, but definitely coming along more than satisfactorily.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Managed to take some photos of the wound today. It is coming along in leaps and bounds, although still makes my tummy turn a little. The yellow is betadine!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Healing up nicely!


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Silly pony decided mum needed another heart attack today. Headed out the paddock, only to arrive and find that Nippa had busted out of his yard. He was happily grazing out in the open. Any other horse, no stress. This one? ARGH! We got him though. It took some time, but eventually we had him haltered. Fixed up the fence, made it tougher and put him away again. 

His tail looks great though, haha.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Haha, they love to scare us, don't they! Looks like he's healing up great!


----------



## RowdyLover (Mar 10, 2010)

Leeetle booger! Gotta love him though.


----------

